# Corsair Maelstrom



## vwn8 (Jan 15, 2009)

My frame just came in today and Im very impressed. I thought I would share some detail shots since there isint much info out there re: these frames! I should also make clear that Im not affiliated with Corsair . . . .but I think Im going to be a very big fan :thumbsup: 
Here's what was in the box

























The Corsair specific headset looks bombproof! Im not even marginally concerned about it.


















Replaceable dropouts are also quite thick . . . NICE!


















Heres some shots of other frame details I liked:


































Nice welds. I found the beef


















I like this casting










Contrary to the prototype photos I saw, the BB shell is actually clamped into the frame, and does not move. It is the mounting point for the swing arm berrings


















Doesnt look like there will be issues with the pivot bolts getting loose










Overall I think the bike looks much better in person than the pictures I saw online before buying. If your on the fence about this bike, I say take the plunge. This thing is REALLY BEEFY. I love it. Cant wait to built it and ride. I'll report back with riding impressions when that happens.


----------



## juan pablo (Jan 17, 2007)

What fork you running?


----------



## vwn8 (Jan 15, 2009)

Marzocchi 66 Light. Its got the old version of ATA but only 170mm/6.7" travel.


----------



## juan pablo (Jan 17, 2007)

Nice. What size frame did you go with and whats your height? Did you get a test ride on one of these babies?

I am almost pulling the trigger. Should know this week.


----------



## flying_biaksa (May 25, 2009)

sure you'll be amazed on how it rides as i got mine 1 months ago...but just dont mind the noise from the idler pulley as it'll be kinda disturbing at first but it'll go away after a few rides...trust me...and mind to stick on some velco tapes on the upper & lower part of the place where the idler pulley is coz u dont want to chip of the paint in there n it'll be kinda disturbing too when the chain slaps....

heres mine Cheers!!!
http://img172.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc00080e.jpg


----------



## vwn8 (Jan 15, 2009)

Im 6'2" so Large. I think stand over is the same for med and lrg, lrg is just longer.


----------



## ncossey (Aug 26, 2008)

That frame is bad ass. I want one.


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

Stoked for you! Before you slap it together, get us a frame weight for the large...


----------



## juan pablo (Jan 17, 2007)

You thinking something we need to know about Uncle?

I just measured my inseam, 33.5" @ 6'1". Sounds like my legs are a bit short. Maybe I need to change my name to Ape.


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

juan pablo said:


> You thinking something we need to know about Uncle?


No no no... Just curious. This was on my short list to get 2 bikes ago!  The large has good numbers and it looks great, but everyone had to wait. I had to try some other bikes.


----------



## Err (Mar 21, 2005)

Lookin' good!

Welcome to the Corsair club!


----------



## juan pablo (Jan 17, 2007)

Well I hope you happy with the SS. I never really considered the SS due to pricing but I love the Wildcard so much that I recently decided to put it up against the Maelstrom but its about $1000 more. I would love a Wildcard with more plush=SS. I mean I knew what I was buying but lately I been hunting down some nice ruff, rooty and rocky trails and the WC is dancing around like a tart. SO the Maelstrom is calling out now.


----------



## juan pablo (Jan 17, 2007)

Err you couldnt resist eh?
Its like the elitist party all 3 of you. I mean I have scanned and scanned for info and this is the 3rd rider to hit up the Maelstrom. 
Well I am almost sorted with DropnZone, just deciding on size and fork. I getting edgey to see what I am missing out on.


----------



## cyrix (Jan 29, 2008)

Very nice looking. I seriously love the design of the chain guides on those bikes.


----------



## vwn8 (Jan 15, 2009)

Err, can you post more about how this bike rides? I know Im going to end up in the #36 to #38 range, but I still might try to ride on mixed terrain (ie not all down hill) ocasionally. Around here N-cal, there is basicly zero flat ground, your either climbing or desending. It would be nice to be able to do both.


----------



## vwn8 (Jan 15, 2009)

Maybe you guys can help me with my spec. Im about #220 with gear, 2 questions:

1) I have Formula Oro Bianco brakes Im going to use. Im looking for some serious power and I dont want to worry about fade. What size(s) rotors should i get. 200/180? 220/200?

2) I think Im going to use Spinergy wheels. I have a set on my Niner, and I like them a lot. Just cant decide on the 1900g Enduro (26mm rim) or the 2600g Fall Lines (39mm rim). I doubt I'll be doing huge drops, but you can count on some botched landings. Im heavy, but I have a fairly good record on light XC wheels. Oh, i'll probably run 2.5 Nevegals or similar.

Any input?


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

I would love to see frame+shock weight for the large also... this frame is at the top of my list (for now lol). :thumbsup:

If I go this route, I'd be using it mostly as an agressive trail/fr occasional DH bike, I'm hoping it pedals at least as well as my session 77... (shouldn't be hard...)


----------



## vwn8 (Jan 15, 2009)

Its right around 10.5lbs with shock and hardware
Headset is 204g w/star nut
Maxle is 108g
Seat Clamp 28g


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

Awesome dude thanks 

Can't wait to see it built and what you think of riding it :thumbsup:


----------



## Err (Mar 21, 2005)

vwn8 said:


> Err, can you post more about how this bike rides? I know Im going to end up in the #36 to #38 range, but I still might try to ride on mixed terrain (ie not all down hill) ocasionally. Around here N-cal, there is basicly zero flat ground, your either climbing or desending. It would be nice to be able to do both.


The way mine is setup, it feels like a burly freeride bike, but not sluggish if that makes sense. I can pop out of a tight corner and sprint for a gap and know I'll have the momentum I need but at the same time it really just sucks up the big rocks and steeps. I've rebuilt the wheels on it since I posted the pic above, running DT FR600 rims and have replaced the lighter single-ply Intense DH 2.35's with dual-ply Kenda Excavadors in 2.5 Stick-E. I'd guess I'm weighing in around 40lbs. I'm also running no FD and of course the 40 rather than a Totem as most people will run. I've not ridden a Maelstrom really setup for climbing but it should do the job just fine for a big bike.


----------



## juan pablo (Jan 17, 2007)

The DT I had my I on is sold, really good deal. So that makes my decision clear, Maelstrom or bust. So now its just a case of picking the size and all the components. Riding a Wildcard with 23.2" TT and I am 6'1"ish with a 33.5-34" inseam any recommendations. Sometimes I want to take the medium to keep it as close to my WC wheelbase and frame feel. I currently run a 65mm stem to have some room but I have considered a large Maelstrom so I can run a 50mm stem. 
Any help? The last 4 bikes have been 2 with 23.5"TT and then current 2 with 23.1-2"TT. I am a little cramped on longer rides but I get by and the smaller frame is super fun. I am wondering if a slightly larger frame will be more stable since this machine is more about speed. The trails here are steep, fast but sometimes really tight so I need to be able to get the bike around.
Getting stoked.


----------



## GearTech (Mar 3, 2009)

MTBGearTech.com's frame will arrive in 10-14 days. Ghost gray with an Elka and a 66 RC3 will serve squish duties.

The frame, shock and fork will get some extremely thorough coverage.


----------



## Err (Mar 21, 2005)

juan pablo - Large w/50 mm. 

vwn8 - 200/180 will be fine. Don't go too light on your wheels or you'll make stop signs out of them. I'd probably go with the new DeeMax if I were choosing an off the shelf wheelset.


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

juan pablo said:


> Well I hope you happy with the SS. I never really considered the SS due to pricing but I love the Wildcard so much that I recently decided to put it up against the Maelstrom but its about $1000 more. I would love a Wildcard with more plush=SS. I mean I knew what I was buying but lately I been hunting down some nice ruff, rooty and rocky trails and the WC is dancing around like a tart. SO the Maelstrom is calling out now.


I love my SS. No regrets. :thumbsup:

FWIW, a Maelstrom would fill your quiver nicely.


----------



## juan pablo (Jan 17, 2007)

Cheers Err. 
Frame size sorted. Just gotta decide between a Totem and 66RC3.
Then its standard kit, Saint cranks prolly 832 to Pro2.......
Will have to invest in a new stem since mine is for 11/8" and I want to try a new bar. May swing the XT brakes over from one of the other bikes but I wood like a new set. The XTs have been amazing for durability and lack of maintenance. New pads and a very rare bleed. Maybe stick with Shimano and go saint but I am thinking of giving the Elixirs a try. Still waiting to hear from Dropnzone if I have the option of upgrading to an Elka. Hope to place my order in the next few days then its just the big wait. 
Just gotz to try and hussle the wife to let me keep the WC.


----------



## Helmut (Aug 21, 2006)

Really liking these frames. Quick questions. Would like to run a Boxxer WC. Looking to get a 65 HA. Would I need to order the -1 headset to do so? Do all frames now come with ROCOs?


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

juan pablo,

if it helps i have pedalled Err's around and JMH's proto a few times and they are both mediums. i am 6 even and they feel a little small for me. i would definately go for a large.

i know Err already said that but just to help confirm it to you.


----------



## juan pablo (Jan 17, 2007)

Cheers Bubba but your too late!!!!
I got a large dirt with Elka upgrade on order hehehaha.......
I am researching my fork as fast as I can but prolly sticking with Totem coil. I have to wait for funds to clear the transfer, thought it wood only take a day but turns out 7-9. The Wildcard will have to take punishment so long. Nice to have a back up ride while I wait. Maybe it gives me time to breathe and see I have all my parts in order.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Is there any padding in the drive-side swingarm where the idler-pully allows the chain to travel through the swingarm?

I can only imagine it makes a horrid racket when bombing down rocky trails.

But it's a beautiful frame you got there!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

nice frame...congrats


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

Nice. Make sure and post pixs when it's done.


----------



## jmhills (Oct 31, 2005)

so, how does it pedal? im looking for a frame that will be pedalable but also handle some rough stuff. i want more than am but not a full out fr either. i like to pedal up in order to ride down.


----------



## Chad_Money (Aug 20, 2007)

*Maelstrom*

We have been building quite a few out the door with the same mods we made on our first few bikes about 2-3 months ago..so far so good, everyone has been pretty stoked and have had zero problems except for the upper roller got trashed pretty quick on one of the bikes. If you dont have the 8Tooth roller get it from us or Corsair, they will be in stock in a few weeks..they last longer than the 9T and give you more chain clearance in the upper guide.

Heres one we finished awhile ago.


----------



## juanbeegas (Oct 1, 2007)

Those frames are sick... I'm curious, is that a white frame, or a slightly off white, cream frame?


----------



## Helmut (Aug 21, 2006)

Chad_Money said:


> We have been building quite a few out the door with the same mods we made on our first few bikes about 2-3 months ago..so far so good, everyone has been pretty stoked and have had zero problems except for the upper roller got trashed pretty quick on one of the bikes. If you dont have the 8Tooth roller get it from us or Corsair, they will be in stock in a few weeks..they last longer than the 9T and give you more chain clearance in the upper guide.
> 
> Just ordered a small Maelstrom frame from Drop N Zone last Thursday. What are the mods?


----------



## vwn8 (Jan 15, 2009)

*Update!!!*

Seems like there are a bunch of Corsair threads going right now and I dont want to feel left out, so heres an update on my build. Pardon the 29er wheels, they were the only thing I had to hold the frame off the ground 








Found a deal on Formula Bianco's. Never had a set of Formulas before, but I keep hearing good things:thumbsup: 








66 Light Fork. This is an OE version of the 2007 66. It has a version of ATA and all the adjustments. I wanted an older Italian built Marz since they seem to have fewer issues.








I was going to get a Point1 stem, but I came across this Sunline, and couldnt pass it up. It really sucks that they only come in this color. I may have to do something about it.








There is only really one choice when it comes to bars for a bike like this








Ok, so here is the part you guys are going to ask about. I had a sleve lathe turned and extended the spindle on these XT cranks. It was really just a matter of conveniance, since I already had these cranks sitting around. Also, thats the SLX f-der that Corsair recomends for a 2x setup.








These are the tires I plan to use, any thoughts?








So Im siting here waiting for:
a 36t chainring
E13 bash ring
Blackspire stinger
more Jagwire bronze cable
I also ordered a set of these:








Mine will be 24 black spokes. The rims are 39mm! Overall weight is 2600g which isint too far out there.

I should be complete by the end of next week and I'll post some riding impressions. Really cant wait


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

Are you sure that Zoke is ETA, or ATA? I keep hearing you say that it's an "earlier version", but I'm trying to figure it out. It looks like a 66 Light, which has ETA, which is in no way related to the ATA.


----------



## vwn8 (Jan 15, 2009)

Yea, its ETA. I have no idea on the mechanics of the system. To me adjustable travel is adjustable travel. Likely Im happier not knowing.


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

vwn8 said:


> Yea, its ETA. I have no idea on the mechanics of the system. To me adjustable travel is adjustable travel. Likely Im happier not knowing.


That might be the case, but it's a step further to invent a relationship between mechanically and operationally unrelated devices.

That's pretty interesting that you think "adjustable travel is adjustable travel". Had you done your research, this is not actually adjustable travel, unless you like riding with 60mm of undamped pogo stick travel and no rebound travel at all.


----------



## vwn8 (Jan 15, 2009)

I not sure you noticed but this is a thread about my Corsair. I really dont want to get off topic. If I need advice on buying a fork I'll start a new thread. Im happy with this fork for now and Im not sure whats up with your attitude. For the record I never said the fork had ATA. "Pretty interesting" or not, I couldnt give a F one way of the other what it has as long as theres useable travel for bombing hills. Truth of the matter is, Im going to enjoy riding this bike either way. Let focus on whats important!


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

We didn't get off topic. You brought it up several times, that this fork "has an earlier version of ATA" because you wanted to teach the uninitiated something and I figured you'd want the correct info so you're not surprised when it doesn't work like you think it should (you know, such things as safety and not breaking **** because you are trying to get it to work like you think it should because you didn't check).


----------



## One_Speed (Aug 3, 2007)

Nice, hopefully you get it running soon.


----------



## vwn8 (Jan 15, 2009)

Sorry if I misrepresented the fork. As far as teaching the uninitiated something, Ive been riding road and MTB for years, but when it comes to FR/DH stuff, I AM the uninitiated!!! Since Ive never owned a fork with ATA or anything similar, I really dont have any expectation of how it works. To me its not really an important feature of the fork, more like a bonus. Anyway, thanks for being concerned about my safety . . . . I guess?


----------



## juan pablo (Jan 17, 2007)

I am in no way the most experience rider or bike tec but I have a Maelstrom on the way and my "opinion" is this one serious machine. Well designed and thought out to give superb performance. There is no point in building it up with sub standard parts. When she is done do your best to get the rear shock well setup and then try feel how the rest of the bike behaves, upgrade as necessary.


----------



## vwn8 (Jan 15, 2009)

Well said! The build up is always a series of best guesses intended to get the desired performance from the bike. Cross this priority with budget constraints and you have the challenge most of us deal with. In this case I think Im doing ok. I would like to get a remote drop post of some kind, but I would rather get it on the dirt first. As for the fork, I doubt its a weak link, but time will tell. If I learned anything from Jerk Chicken it is that the ETA might suck. Good thing that doesnt matter all that much. I have also heard people saying these forks have poor small bump performance and are a little sticky at the beginning of the travel. I'll put 50 hours on it and see where Im at! Wish me luck. Thanks for the comments everyone!


----------



## vwn8 (Jan 15, 2009)

Seriously guys, can someone give me some info on the tires Ive bought. I usually buy little skinny XC tires:lol: so these are kinda unfamiliar. They will see a bunch of nor-cal/bayarea riding plus some Northstar and of course Downyville. I kinda wanted to avoid those really heavy DH tires. I imagine anything over 900g is going to start feeling pretty slow on flat ground or uphills. Any input would be great:cornut:


----------



## juan pablo (Jan 17, 2007)

Sorry, dont see what tyres you plan on. I have had no problems running single ply minions but I have only just started hunting down rocky rides so far so good. I have had a fair few pinch flats with the 2.35 single ply rear but considering the miles its seen its no biggy. Generaly thats for trail rides anyway. I recently started running some 2.4 big bettys and they are pretty wild. Huge improvement in breaking, big volume with good side walls at a reasonable weight. I have them set up ghetto on 721s and I have cased the same gap a handfull of times with no problems. Yes it is prolly the toobless setup but the 2.35 minion with a toob fitted wood definatley have pinch flatted.
I am still looking at diferent tyres but generaly a single ply at 800-900g is my standard for now.


----------



## vwn8 (Jan 15, 2009)

Thats good info, thanks! The tires I have for now are a WTB Prowler XT 2.3 for the rear, and a WTB Weirwolf 2.5 for the front. Im thinking with the 39mm rims these should actually be decently large. I'll probably go tubeless after a month or so with tubes.


----------



## KAMANCHI (Aug 30, 2008)

Heres my chainless Mt Baldy Manstorm!


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Elaborate on the XTs? How did you extend the spindle? Did you just have the touring version?


----------



## juan pablo (Jan 17, 2007)

I was wondering the same thing cause I like really like my XTs but obviously had to go with Saint with the BB length. I figuered he just put stuff on to see how it was looking.


----------



## tmarkos (Jan 18, 2008)

Err said:


> Lookin' good!
> 
> Welcome to the Corsair club!


That is the sickest bike I've ever seen.


----------



## vwn8 (Jan 15, 2009)

*XT cranks*

I like my XT cranks too. Theyre reasonably light, very strong and I like 180mm cranks, not an option for many 83mm cranks. Oh, and I already had a newish set, so they were free:thumbsup: Altering them was fairly easy. I wish I took some picts but I didnt. Step 1: I made a mark legnthwise on the spindle so that I could re-index the splines when I put everything back together. Step 2: I had my machinest cut the spindle in the middle. He made a nice clean cut. Step 3: He then put some round stock on his lathe and turned me a sleve that was aproximately 50mm long. 20mm slides inside one side of the spindle, then a 10mm raised (larger diameter) section then another 20mm section that fit into the other side of the spindle. Step 4: Once I pieced everything together did my welding prep and re-indexed the splines and clamped it, I just welded it all back together. Step 5: I then ground all the welds flush and polished the area to make sure I didnt create and stress risers. I dont have any formal welding cert, but I built this (sorry for OT picts):


























My welds arent always pretty, but theyve held up to some serious abuse. Hopefully my luck holds out with these cranks. I'll let you guys know if they break


----------



## godfather (Jun 28, 2009)

Sweet machine. I haven't looked at the Corsair stuff much, but seeing these bikes has definitely raised my interest. Very Nice!


----------



## splatman (Jan 30, 2007)

sick yota, I've been wanting one of those!

the maelstrom looks tight too


----------



## crash maxwell (Oct 1, 2005)

*My Maelstrom*

Hey, I ran across this thread looking for more info of these frames.

Here's mine, since for some reason I can't get my pics to upload..... http://www.socaltrailriders.org/forum/general-discussion/38670-corsair-big-m-big-smiles.html

It's a size large, weighing in at just over 40 lbs. Climbs and descends great.

So far, I've done 4 rides on it, all with at least 10 mile climbs, and it really does climb well for a bigger bike.
I weigh 215 without gear, and started off with a 350lb spring on my Roco. It felt pretty stiff, but still sucked up the rocks. I moved down to a 300lb spring, and it feels really good going up and down.

I had to have the guys at The Path do the dremel, Velcro fix on the tunnel to keep the chain on. And the noise while pedaling one of the other poster's mentioned really does get annoying. Someone also mention a 8 tooth pulley. How do you go about getting one of these? I've tried to e-mail the guys at Corsair, but have not heard anything yet.

I really am enjoying this frame, but there really must be a fix in the works. Pedaling this bike feels like you're pedaling a bad drive train.

If you're planning on getting a Maelstrom, be ready for a bunch of FUN, but a lot of noise comes along with it.


----------



## vwn8 (Jan 15, 2009)

I disagree about the chain guide. Yes it makes noise, but it doesnt annoy me. If anything it adds to that "your riding a tank" feeling =-)

Im #200 without gear and I also found the #250 spring too soft. I got a #300 that seems to work great, but its a 3" spring, not a 3.5". Anyone think I should be worried about that?

Tell me more about these chainguide issues and fixes. The only issue Ive had so far is, on rare occasion the chain will bounce just right and get caught between the pulley and the top of the pulley tunnel.

Fully built I wound up at 40.5 with WTB single plys. However I switched to Michelin 32DH's and that must have added 2 more lbs =-(


----------



## crash maxwell (Oct 1, 2005)

vwn8 said:


> I disagree about the chain guide. Yes it makes noise, but it doesnt annoy me. If anything it adds to that "your riding a tank" feeling =-)
> 
> Im #200 without gear and I also found the #250 spring too soft. I got a #300 that seems to work great, but its a 3" spring, not a 3.5". Anyone think I should be worried about that?
> 
> ...


The "offical" fix for that is to dremel a small bit of material from the top of the inside of the tunnel. Then instal addhesive backed, fuzzy Velcro. It's worked so far on my frame. Still kinda un-cool to have to do a fix like that on a new frame though.


----------

